# I need some advice.. PLEASE



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So if your spouse made out with your friend and said they did it more in confusion and seeing how they felt about the marriage would you take that answer. Also is a kiss initiating to sex... or am I over the top.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you sure you aren't deflecting things onto him for his mistake so you can ignore the secrets that you are keeping from your mistakes??


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Over the top? I'd be out the door.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

SaffronPower said:


> Over the top? I'd be out the door.


I think maybe you should read some of her other threads to get the whole picture here.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I dont think that its over the top I think that we have both made mistakes but I was just curious with some advice right now we arent talking and I cant talk to him about it because if I do he will leave me. He is really over what had happend and wants to go forward... But sometimes I get stuck in pause mode. and think back to what it may have been. See he told me that if I was to do what he did he woulda left me. so thats when I get confused on maybe I am stupid to stay and maybe it wasnt so dumb and mistake like he said it was....


----------



## openheart (Mar 8, 2011)

He should be the one worrying about you leaving, not the other way around. You should be able to express your discontent about what happened and he ought to be concerned and apologetic. If he isn't, this is unhealthy. If he is able to get away with it just by saying he was confused, then he might do it again and there is something wrong in your relationship. I would say confront him on it and express your feelings. If this would make him leave you then he does not love you the way you deserve.


----------

